# October Meeting - JBS Wetlands Center



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Where:
John Bunker Sands Wetlands Center
655 Martin Lane
Seagoville, TX 75159
http://www.wetlandcenter.com

Date: Saturday, Oct 20, 2012

Time: 1-4pm

The $5 entry fee will be covered by the Club.

The center is open to the public on the 1st and 3rd Saturday of the month from 9AM-4PM. You can arrive earlier if you wish to have additional time to explore. (I will reimburse your entry fee if you arrive before I do -- Mike)

A short intro to the wetlands and its purpose and operation will be provided by the staff. We will then explore the boardwalk over the marsh and the paths through the wetlands. There is a photography workshop in the morning, and a donor party at 4pm; details are on the website for these activities if you are interested.

Please do not bring plants to trade to this meeting. We do not want to contaminate the ecosystem they are maintaining. However, the director indicated that plant collecting would be allowed.

Map:
http://www.wetlandcenter.com/images/Direction-Map-lg.jpg

Directions:
Take I-635 or I-20 to Highway 175 South towards Seagoville. Drive past the Seagoville exits then exit on FM 1389 South. Drive approximately 2 miles to Martin Lane. Turn left onto Martin Lane and proceed to the John Bunker Sands Wetland Center on the right. Approx. 25 miles from downtown Dallas.

What to Bring:
Walking/hiking shoes, hat, binoculars, camera, insect repellent, bags for plants collecting


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a deal!!! Think of it as a partial refund of your dues. What a great club we have!

There are many neat native aquatic plants in TX. I got three new ones I'm not sure of when I was at Kerrville. one looks like a Patamogeton, one a and one I'm just not sure about. Very interesting. Also popular is TX native Ludwigia pilosa, (sells for $15 per stem). Sounds like we can have a great time.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I am really looking forward to this meeting. Also, it is really nice that the club can pick up the entrance fee, and coordinate such an interesting field trip.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Mike, I tried to send you a pm but you've reached the stored message quota.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like a great day. I'll be going and leaving from Forest Hill and should have room for one or two people if they are close to my route. Going east on 20.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm onboard with the field trip. Just dont forget to bleach dip and quaritein the new plants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if bikes and dogs are allowed at the center?


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

hello club members,

I've been absent for the meetings this year (you might remember, baby at home) but I will try to make it next weekend and bring wife and baby boy (no problem if I have to pay the extra entrance fee).

Looking forward to catching-up with you guys. Every time I look at my planted tank I remember of you and the great club meetings I attended last year. You guys rock!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so trying to convince Mr Waymire to come join us. It is roughly 10 miles from his house.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Some additional info:

Hi Mike,

Bikes are allowed on the southern section of the Wetland. There are about 10 miles of levee trails. Dogs are permitted as well, as long as they are on a leash and we ask that the owners pick up after their pets.

We look forward to sharing the wetland with the DFW Aquatic Plant Club, John

John DeFillipo
Director
John Bunker Sands Wetland Center
655 Martin Lane
Seagoville, TX 75159

Regards, Mike


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great! I will bring my bike AND my dog.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I need some ramshorn snails. Also I have 10 or 12 erios type II. If anyone wants any let me know and I will bag them individually. The can be damaged easily. Also I am bringing another door prize. It is a NPK & trace element diy package including a 500ml dosing bottle


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Todd, we are not trading plants or animals at this meeting at the request of wetlands staff.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

by the way i will be there


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a spare solenoid. Mine went out and I can't get a new one in for a week. I would be very greatful if you do. If you are willing to let go of it permanently I could do a trade. I have some nice needle valves. If not that's okay.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just run without one. Ive been running that way for 2 years.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Had a wonderful field trip. Was so glad to be able to meet the horticulturalist that was instrumental in developing the wetlands. She was there to identify plants for us. 

If you didn't come you missed a great time!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike, thanks for setting this up! It was really interesting to see the same principles of biofiltration that we use in our tanks on an enormous scale.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I hope to make it to the next meeting. the house is half way done with remodel cabnits are up, got the new stove and mirco wave. still waiting on counter tops, the arch is now knocked down and finish for the computer room. only think left is the flooring, and cleaning up here and there. has a nov. meeting been planed yet?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

My wife and I had a great time. It was very interesting but I was suprised by not very large fish population in the refuge. I had polarized sun glasses and normally would spot them. I do wonder if we could help them find a texas native that would help with the remainder phosphates.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I love this club. I had a great time, enjoyed the sights and the company and as a novice beginner who almost can't tell daisies from sward plants I don't feel like a lost person and have learned a lot. Hopefully we have more trips and exciting places to go and things to learn. Maybe we can have a meeting in the Ft Worth Zoo or the Dallas Zoo. I know they have meeting areas but not sure it they can be used for free and I'm sure they have somebody who can teach us something.


----------

